# Arizona Lion- Giant's Blog



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey everyone.
As some of you already know, I had gotten a white female Flemish Giant a few months ago. Her names Nevada Nickels.
You can find her and Lion's adventures at their tumblr.
http://nevadanickels.tumblr.com/

But I also decided I should do a blog just for you guys thats based mainly on Arizona Lion.
My black and grey rescued male Flemish. 







Here I will share pictures and stories. Ask questions and seek out advice.
Can't wait to chat with you guys!

​


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like Otter coloring--beautiful bunny.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

*UPDATE - Jan - 09 *

Bah! So currently, as of this morning, Lion is at the vet getting fiixed.

I'm sure he will be fine, but i'm still stressing! I have another 5 hours to wait to go get him.
I haven't gotten a call yet, so i'm trying to take that as a good sign.

I sent him with his blanket, his hay ball, a chew log, and some pellets. Also his own litter, I know they have low litter pans there so he shouldn't have trouble using it if he feels up to it.

I'm just so scared something will go wrong.
I have his cage here at the office all set up, that way he's with me all day.
I started taking him to work a week ago so he would be relaxed here. I usually let him run loose, but I didn't want him to run bonkers afterwards so he could heal. So he has is small pen set up (A xpen for puppies) with a low litter box with the side cut out so he doesn't have to hop to high over.

Any suggestions for making Lion's after surgery better? I've never had a bunny fixed. Will he be loopy still like some dogs and cats when I pick him up? What should I really watch for if something is going wrong?​


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had my girl bunny spayed, and yes, she was loopy for about two days. Make sure he drinks water and eats. Tippy wouldn't eat or drink at all so I had to take her back to the vet the next day for an IV. Got her rehydrated and she started nomming again. Apparently boys bounce back faster than girls, though....


----------



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

qtipthebun said:


> I've had my girl bunny spayed, and yes, she was loopy for about two days. Make sure he drinks water and eats. Tippy wouldn't eat or drink at all so I had to take her back to the vet the next day for an IV. Got her rehydrated and she started nomming again. Apparently boys bounce back faster than girls, though....




Thanks! Is it okay to continue his veggies everyday? 
He usually gets.

-Arugula
-Parsley
-Pieces of Broccoli stock
-Tiny bit of Apple+Banana in his push ball (Has to push and play with it to get the pieces to fall out.) 

(all washed before served)

He also gets his Pellets, and unlimited hay. And a bowl of water(rinsed and refreshed everyday) , I don't trust water bottles.

I would love any pointers you guys can think of to make this better for him!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 9, 2013)

Tippy's first meal once she started eating again was parsley, and she turned out fine, so.....


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

They will generally not eat pellets right after surgery. Mine were eating raisens and greens soon after surgery though.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks you two! This does help since he hasn't really eaten any of his pellets yet.

*UPDATE - Jan - 09*

So he did fine through his operation! Thank god!






He's a little restless, has already rearranged his cage alot. But he is eating and drinking. 
Also he must have held his bladder the whole time at the clinic, because he abused the litter box as soon as he got out of the kennel.

WOOT! As I write this he's eating his pellets. So I think he will be just fine.
He is doing this pushing thing now though? 
He pushes his litter around with his front paws, and he does it in his dig box?? I've never seen him do this before. 
Thats all it is, *Push...Sit for a bit... Turn and push a little more in a different direction* 
It's not a huge issue, its just new for him and I have no idea what it means.






I hate to do this, but I think he needs a new name. The little boy who lived at his temp foster home had called him Lion. 
I started to call him that, not sure if I was going to keep him or not. 
This big guy has grown on me! So what do you guys think of the name.........

*TUX?*


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 9, 2013)

I think 'Tux' suits him perfectly (no pun intended) :bunny24


----------



## JBun (Jan 9, 2013)

That's good to hear that he's eating and that he's recovering well after his neuter. 

One of my girl rabbits does that pushing thing with her front paws a lot. It always looks like she is snowplowing or something. She'll do it with this bed sheet I have on the ground, like she's trying to smooth it out. I've also seen my rabbits do it outside when they are digging in the dirt. They do it to push the dirt out of the way of the hole they are digging. I would guess your bun has decided he has to rearange his 'stuff', so it's just the way he likes it


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

he's a real cutie - I'm glad his neuter went smoothly and he's bouncing-back well!

as a note, I see a treat log in the first pic... if what it's stuffed with contains any seeds/nuts, rabbits shouldn't have those. even if it doesn't, edible logs are full of a lot of extra sugar, so I recommend monitoring how quickly he consumes it (especially since you're letting him have his daily ration of fruit as well). if he just nibbles on it here and there, that's one thing... but some rabbits will go nuts on that sort of treat and it's best to take it away either entirely or for all but a short period each day


----------



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> he's a real cutie - I'm glad his neuter went smoothly and he's bouncing-back well!
> 
> as a note, I see a treat log in the first pic... if what it's stuffed with contains any seeds/nuts, rabbits shouldn't have those. even if it doesn't, edible logs are full of a lot of extra sugar, so I recommend monitoring how quickly he consumes it (especially since you're letting him have his daily ration of fruit as well). if he just nibbles on it here and there, that's one thing... but some rabbits will go nuts on that sort of treat and it's best to take it away either entirely or for all but a short period each day



The log is full of hay mostly, but I agree they are not the best choice for most rabbits because they eat it to fast. Nevada (my female) would never get one, she would have it done in a day!

Tux has had that log for over a month and hasn't even finished half. It was also a gift from a friend, so not a normal buy for my bunnies. They usually are given cardboard and timothy hay based chew things such as balls and sticks.

Thanks for your advice regardless! Its much appreciated.



JBun said:


> That's good to hear that he's eating and that he's recovering well after his neuter.
> 
> One of my girl rabbits does that pushing thing with her front paws a lot. It always looks like she is snowplowing or something. She'll do it with this bed sheet I have on the ground, like she's trying to smooth it out. I've also seen my rabbits do it outside when they are digging in the dirt. They do it to push the dirt out of the way of the hole they are digging. I would guess your bun has decided he has to rearange his 'stuff', so it's just the way he likes it



Thank you so much! I think that is what he's doing.


*UPDATE - Jan - 09*

Tux it is!

To start it off, Tux now has a cone... He tried to mutilate himself.
So I ran back to the clinic and grabbed it. I'll take it off a lot for him to eat and drink, and well, not have it on XD

Poor boy, I feel bad for him, but its for the better :l


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 9, 2013)

I"m sorry Tux, but the cone is too fluffin' cute.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

aww, cone of shame 

as a note, a good alternative to an e-collar is to place a gauze pad or two over the incision site(s) and then wrap no-chew vet wrap (bandage stuff that sticks to itself) around him 2-3 times - the vet wrap keeps him away from the incision and the gauze cushions the wound, since it's softer than vet wrap is. it's a lot less stressful for a bunny than a cone of shame.

if you do keep the cone on him, make sure to hand-feed him his cecals or take the cone off when it's time for him to eat them


----------



## JBun (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a rabbit that had to have one of those collars on, that got really depressed and wouldn't eat, so I had to try something else. So definitely keep an eye on him.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to go to the clinic tomorrow to get the vet wrap and gauze!
I think that's way better then a cone!! Thanks so much for the option!
Also I take it off a lot. He still eats his hay with it on, and he's already eaten his veggies and pellets for the day.
And I gave him a water bottle so he can drink with it on just fine.
He's a trooper.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 10, 2013)

*UPDATE - Jan - 10*

Tux is doing pretty good. He hasn't drank a lot (but has drank) He did eat his veggies, which were washed and not dried so I know he got some water that way too.
Also I got some vet wrap and tried just wrapping his torso so he couldn't bend to chew. (He was chewing, not just licking)
Took his meds amazingly this morning. The wrap is loose around his chest, didn't want to hinder his breathing at all. He's such a poofy boy!

So far the wrap is working! He can move freely and has eaten most of his pellets for today. Also still using the litter box 






I'm going to give it until Saturday with the vet wrap as long as he's not showing to much discomfort or not trying to chew it off. 
By then I'm sure it would healed enough for him to not want to tear at it.​


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Just read your blog and Tux (I like the name change) is just gorgeous. I love his coloring and I noticed the white/grayish fur behind his ears in the picture where he was periscoping. How cool! I like his color.

Glad the neuter went well and in thunk the switch from cone to gauze was good. I've heard buns don't do too well with that cone.

I'm sure he will be back to normal very soon. Archie (my male) was neutered and the next day was up for adoption when I saw himmand it was like he hadnt even had a surgery. Males bounce back fairly well.

I will watch for more tux updates!!


----------



## Vosify (Jan 10, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> Just read your blog and Tux (I like the name change) is just gorgeous. I love his coloring and I noticed the white/grayish fur behind his ears in the picture where he was periscoping. How cool! I like his color.
> 
> Glad the neuter went well and in thunk the switch from cone to gauze was good. I've heard buns don't do too well with that cone.
> 
> ...




His coloring is for sure awesome! I love his white belly the best!
I'm sure he will be good in a few days!

I've never seen flemish his color before. I cant wait until I can start the long bonding process for him and Nevada once shes fixed.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 10, 2013)

I had to get the cone for Shiny Things after her spay. She HATED it and took it off of herself the first night it was on. She luckaly was not licking or eating her stiches, but did eat the bandage that held her fentanyl (sp?) patch on (pain medicine). We never found the patch but she is still doing good. 

I like the name Tux for him. It works well for him. He is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 11, 2013)

*UPDATE - Jan - 11*

Tux is doing amazing! Though he has went backwards in the bonding part as far as i'm concerned.
He is back to hiding when I walk into the room and wont come when called. But I expected that so I'm not to phased by it. :coolness:

Also I didn't even bother putting the cone on last night. He doesn't even bother his wrap and seems super comfortable this way.
No sign of licking and chewing! YAY I might try taking it off for this afternoon and watch him. He may leave it alone now that he's had time to adjust.







Also, I was on petfinder (I need to stop doing this!) And 2 hours from me there is an AMAZING looking bunny!






I know two has to be my max. But I can still share on facebook and spread around that he needs a home :3 I would even be willing to do pick up and drop offs for him.
I support the Regina and Moose Jaw humane societies fully because they work hard for their animals.
I have yet to hear of them having to put an animal down because it was over its due date.
After the time is up they get put into foster care until their forever home rolls around.

So with that all said, I may not be able to give this little guy the home he needs, but I can help him find one!​


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Lion is beautiful beautiful beautiful! Glad he is eating his pellets again! I find neutering is not as stressful as spaying though either way (I could be wrong, don't quote me on that)

How sweet of you to help that bun try to find a good home and for his sake I really hope he does find one!


----------



## Vosify (Jan 11, 2013)

holtzchick said:


> Lion is beautiful beautiful beautiful! Glad he is eating his pellets again! I find neutering is not as stressful as spaying though either way (I could be wrong, don't quote me on that)
> 
> How sweet of you to help that bun try to find a good home and for his sake I really hope he does find one!



Thank you for the kind words! I really want him to feel better. I wish I could change the title, his name is Tux now. Oh well haha

And yes, I really hope Simba finds a home soon!

*UPDATE - Jan - 11*

I took the wrap off Tux for about 3 hours and he did fine. And then it wasn't.
He chewed it up pretty bad, went to the vet. Fixed it up (He behaved wonderfully) And now back to being wrapped.
At least hes ok with the wrap, so I will be keeping it on until he looks fully healed this time.




​


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 11, 2013)

You could ask one of the mods to change the title for you.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 12, 2013)

Handsome boy! Is he otter?


----------



## Vosify (Jan 14, 2013)

ldoerr said:


> You could ask one of the mods to change the title for you.



Thanks! I will :3



BinkyBunny said:


> Handsome boy! Is he otter?



Yes he is Otter :3 The first one I've ever seen actually.

*UPDATE - Jan - 14*

Today is a good day :3
I worked with Nevada, and she didn't growl at me at all today. [she's super hormonal and territorial.]

Also Tux no longer has his cone or wrap on! He's pretty much back to normal!
He no longer hides every time someone comes in, and he's getting back on track with clicker/target training [How I 'tamed/bonded' with him in the first place]

Even Nevada is back to clicker training. She was doing good until she hit 4 months. Then she would just attack me or the target....
But know she seems to have gotten over it a bit. 
She's such a jerk face! She would pin her ears and wait until i'm either not looking or go to leave the room.
It was a pretty big shock the first time she did it. But know I just deal with it and show he I'm the boss.

I honestly had no idea rabbits could be so pushy! Makes me giggle anyways.






ALSO
Check out --> http://cute-fight.com/
There aren't enough bunnies for me to 'fight against ​


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad Tux is doing ok now. I bet he's glad to have that wrap off. He sure is a handsome bun. I just love the otter color!


----------



## Vosify (Jan 17, 2013)

*UPDATE- Jan - 17*

Tux is WAY better then he has ever been with me! He Binkyed this morning! First time I've ever seen him do it!
Also he's very curious and will now sleep at me feet like Nevada did before she got all hormonal.

And clicker training is back on track, though I'm taking it slow and don't have the time right now to work on any tricks XD 






His favorite place is his dig box, he never goes bathroom in it so the hay stays fresh longer woot!!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad that he is doing soo good. Is that his normal food bowl? If so that is HUGE. He is really cute


----------



## Loopsy (Jan 17, 2013)

He's super cute! Good luck with the clicker training.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 18, 2013)

ldoerr said:


> Glad that he is doing soo good. Is that his normal food bowl? If so that is HUGE. He is really cute



Haha that's his Veggie dish. His pellet one is the green attached one in the picture from Jan 14th. He only gets a 3rd of a cup of pellets and unlimited hay, plus greens every morning.

He's still gaining weight from when I first got him all skin and bones pretty much.
And not to mention how greasy and dull his coat used to be. Now he's super soft.

Can anyone suggest how to better his diet so he could gain a little more weight without using more pellets? He hardly finishes his pellets a day as is. He prefers veggies and hay. I was thinking of adding Alfalfa to his diet. Would that help at all? 

Once he's at a good weight I would adjust his diet accordingly.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 18, 2013)

I had an issue with Phoenix when I found her. You can add some oats and oat hay to his diet to help him bulk up that will really help out and if to can get your hands on a daily multivitamin or supplement for buns that will prep his body and have it reAdily absorb more nutrients from what he is eating

Sorry for the spelling lol stupid iPad


----------



## Vosify (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to look in on the supplements at our local store. I didn't even think of that. Also the oats are a good idea. He currently is on a mixture of hay, including Oat Hay. But the actual Oats would prob be a good mix.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi! I just read through your blog. Tux is a beautiful boy, so handsome. I love bunnies with white bellies I think they are soo cute! I'm lucky Ash has a white belly.

I hope you can get Tux to bulk up.


----------



## Vosify (Jan 18, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Hi! I just read through your blog. Tux is a beautiful boy, so handsome. I love bunnies with white bellies I think they are soo cute! I'm lucky Ash has a white belly.
> 
> I hope you can get Tux to bulk up.



Thanks so much! Yes the otter color is awesome for sure! Do you have a blog I missed? Id love to see a photo of Ash.

Tux had already gained alot, so im sure he will fine in another month or so :3


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 19, 2013)

Vosify said:


> Thanks so much! Yes the otter color is awesome for sure! Do you have a blog I missed? Id love to see a photo of Ash.
> 
> Tux had already gained alot, so im sure he will fine in another month or so :3



Yes, I do have a blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/ashs-adventures-72155/ there are photos, but you have to go more towards the end to see them.


----------



## Vosify (Feb 1, 2013)

*UPDATE - 01 - FEB*​
I know it's been a long time since I have given you all an update.
Tux is doing great...

But I am still getting over the death of my heart rabbit Nevada.
She passed away a few weeks ago of unknown causes. The vet believes it may have been a heart attack. Or something to do with her breeding. She had been perfectly fine when I left her for work.

So I may not be as active, since the wound is still rather fresh and I'm just not ready to jump back into the swing of things.
But know Tux is thriving and has been playing! I've never seen him binkey until I had gotten him fixed! <3


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sorry about Nevada and yes it is never easy to lose them. Hang in there.

Glad Tux is doing well and binkying away


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

So sad to read this, thought it was a while since you´d been on. You must be absolutely devastated, she was such a gorgeous girl and I´m sure we all understand that it takes time to recover from the loss of your heart bunny. 

Glad to hear Tux is back to normal now and great that he´s binkying. 

My thoughts are with you. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Feb 1, 2013)

Vosify said:


> I took the wrap off Tux for about 3 hours and he did fine. And then it wasn't.
> He chewed it up pretty bad, went to the vet. Fixed it up (He behaved wonderfully) And now back to being wrapped.
> At least hes ok with the wrap, so I will be keeping it on until he looks fully healed this time.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you mentioned already, but how long until he was healed all the way? I just got my girl spayed, and she chewed it open on the 3rd day and I had her stitched up again, but now they put a dumb collar on her that I hate. She's absolutely going batty that she can't get to her cecals or wash her face and ears, so I want to take her back soon to have the vet take the collar off and wrap her instead. I remembered this post when I took her in for the re-stitch and asked them for a wrap, but they insist the collar is better. I disagree.

So anyway, I was wondering if you recall how long the wrap stayed on. Vet told me the collar has to stay on for 14 days, and that's just NOT happening. I figured I'd just add a couple days to Tux's time since her incision is longer.


----------



## Vosify (Feb 3, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned already, but how long until he was healed all the way? I just got my girl spayed, and she chewed it open on the 3rd day and I had her stitched up again, but now they put a dumb collar on her that I hate. She's absolutely going batty that she can't get to her cecals or wash her face and ears, so I want to take her back soon to have the vet take the collar off and wrap her instead. I remembered this post when I took her in for the re-stitch and asked them for a wrap, but they insist the collar is better. I disagree.
> 
> So anyway, I was wondering if you recall how long the wrap stayed on. Vet told me the collar has to stay on for 14 days, and that's just NOT happening. I figured I'd just add a couple days to Tux's time since her incision is longer.



I left the wrap on him for a full 5 days, Until he looked alot more 'sealed' I also watched him close for a bit after. I think they just need to get a chance to get used to the feeling so they dont feel the need to chew.

Also I wrapped him myself. Just bought vet wrap from the vet. When wrapping it is very important not to wrap the chest area to tight because it could hinder their breathing. So once wrapped, just watch for signs of labored breathing. Also wrap lots so its stiff. And wrap at close to front and back legs to keep them from bending to much to get at the area.

I kinda just kept watching him and making adjustments till I had something that worked for him. He could still move freely this way too.

----

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Im getting through it.


----------



## Vosify (Jun 2, 2013)

*UPDATE - 02 - JUN*​
Hey guys! Been a long time! Figured I give you all an update. Tux is great, I have also gotten him a buddy. They bonded instentaly and I had not had to seperate them after the first meetin. They bonded and began licking each other. It's been about a month since I got Tama, a Siamese flop. They have a heavy duty cage outside where they will be for the summer.

Where also my dogs keep them safe. Tux and Viv (I rescues her a few months ago) bonded so well all he wants to do is sleep with her when he's out. I have so many pictures ill have to start posting XD


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

Its good to see you back on.  And how exciting you got a new bunny! She is really cute!


----------

